# How does FET work?



## tamH (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi 

I am totally blessed to have 2 perfect girlies (through ICSI) and never thought that I would EVER consider a 3rd, or want to go through tx again, but.... we have some frosties, and I'm not sure I want it all to be over yet.

Anyway, could someone point me in the right direction to information about how the whole process of FET works. I'm reading about both natural and medicated, so am very confused, and would also like to find out about how it all happens with your cycle/medication etc etc. And also survival rate of defrosting embies.

Thanks!!!

Tam xx


----------



## Lol (May 19, 2004)

Hi Tam

I just had a chat with the embryologist at my clinic so can tell you some of it.

If you ovulate normally then you can do a natural cycle.

On a natural cycle you use OPKs and possibly also get scanned in the run up to ovulation.  Once you detect an LH surge then you call the clinic who assume that the following day is ovulation and therefore equivalent to EC.  There may be some checks to confirm you have ovulated.  You go and have them put back however many days after ovulation that you had them frozen on if that makes sense.  They defrost a few hours before you go in so you don't know what has survived until you get there. The embies don't divide until they are back inside you so if you wanted you could wait an extra day or few days to see which are the best at either day 3 or day 5 depending on what your clinic offers.  My clinic freezes two at a time and defrosts two at a time until they get two good embies to put back.  Mine were day 2 so I will go back three days after my surge/2 days after ovulation for ET.  You may take progesterone if you want a bit of extra support on the 2WW or you can go completely natural.

On a medicated you downreg using the normal method and then build up your lining with HRT or oestrogen and then they put back the embies when they think you are ready, usually four weeks after you started downregging. 

Good luck!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I think Lol has already given a pretty comprehensive reply but just thought I'd add my experience as obviously clinics procedure do vary.

I've had natural "unmedicated" fet and am in the process of another - I ovulate naturally and have regular cycles (although a long luteal phase !)

Our clinic don't use OPKs as they feel they're not completely reliable and instead do regular scans.

Our consultant likes to do a scan as close to cd1 as possible (not the most pleasant  ) to ensure that womb lining thin and no cysts on ovaries.

With our first fet, I had scan on cd2.  I then had another scan on cd9 (4 follies - 2 on right at 9mm and 2 on left at 10 & 11mm, womb lining 8mm)...more scans on cd11 & cd14 (I ovulate naturally cd14/15)...the dominant follie was 18mm and womb lining 9.7mm.  

Although it was an unmedicated cycle, I still had to use Ovitrelle trigger jab (like Pregnyl) to exactly time ovulation so consultant could calculate ET...I had the Ovitrelle jab at 2am on cd15 so ovulation should happen about 36hrs later (approx 2pm on cd16).  I then had ET on cd18 at approx 2pm - embies were 2 days old so timing was pretty exact.  I was also prescribed cyclogest for the 2ww.

This time round I had scan on cd3 and have a scan this afternoon, cd12 so hopefully follie(s) growing - I'm getting ovulation pain and symptoms as usual so I'm assuming something's going on !!  I'll know more after the scan today but I'm expecting ET to be around Monday/Tuesday next week.  I again have to use the Ovitrelle trigger jab to time ovulation but meds during 2ww have been tweaked to 2 x extra ovitrelle jabs, cyclogest and crinone 8% (cos we got a short lived - 1 hpt - and faint +ve with last fet but I started spotting before test day for ivf and fet so consultant wants to ensure that womb lining supported sufficiently.

I also have to have extra meds - prednisolone and clexane - for blood and immune problems so although mines a natural "unmedicated" cycle I do use the term lightly !!!!

I've not a medicated fet so can't offer you any experience of that but there are quite a few ladies who are having medicated fet cycles so perhaps catch up with them on some of the threads 

Wishing you lots of luck 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## tamH (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info! Sounds like different clinics do some things differently (as with all tx), so will probably speak to mine when and if we decide to go for it again. Not sure I could ever face taking all the drugs again though - they seriously turn me mental!

Good luck both of you.

Tam xx


----------

